# 38 and WTT #2



## Rachael1981

So as the thread title suggests, I'm 38 (just) and we are WTT for #2. OH is 44. I was on BnB when I was WTT/TTC/pregnant with DD who will be 7 in April so going to be quite a gap. Anyone with a similar gap WTT and want to be buddies?


----------



## Thorpedo11

Hi Rachel! My first daughter will be 7 in June. While we aren’t trying for our second( she came 2 years ago) we are in the wwt for #3. We are waiting until July. When are you waiting until?


----------



## Rachael1981

We should be TTC in June


----------



## Bevziibubble

Following. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Rachael, I`d love to wait with you and be your buddy.
My DD will be 5 in July and we too are WTT end of May start of June for #2.
I am 31 and Hubby 32 in June.
What's your reasons for the wait. Ours is due to due dates (November, December, January) and also and most importantly commitments we both have coming up over the next few months. Just wouldn't be practical to be pregnant :)

What are your cycles like and did you fall quite quickly last time?

I am very regular with a 32day cycle length give or take a few cycles. It did however take us well over a year to almost 18 months to fall pregnant with our now DD with a MMC at 11weeks + 3days in between 
We had been ttc for the past few months but nothing happened so put it on hold till May/June


----------



## Rachael1981

We are waiting because my OH is on methotrexate for arthritis and he has to be off it at least 3 months before we can TTC. The reason for the gap between#1 and #2 is because he said he didn't want another and that has only recently changed. The last couple of years have also been very stressful with his mum being poorly and then passing so a new baby wasn't on the agenda.

My cycles are around 30 days give or take. It took 7 months to fall pregnant with DD but I'm hoping that as I will have been off birth control for a while when we TTC it might be quicker this time


----------



## Bumblebee24

If am honest my Hubby still isnt 100% on board with try for #2. I have said I don't want the age gap being much larger and if it takes the same sort of time to get pregnant as last time, our DD will be over 6 by the time baby comes. Here's to our wait I suppose.
I am not on anything at the moment just using the pull out method, risky I know but I see it as little risk given Husbands self control. I am currently CD 27 and AF due in 6 days. Meaning 2-3 more periods to go whoop whoop. Where are you up to in your cycle


----------



## Rachael1981

I never wanted a big gap either but there was no way of changing his mind so I just left it until a couple of weeks ago when I said DD really wants a baby brother and he said that maybe we should. Never been so surprised!

I think AF is due in about a week but not sure as I've not paid much attention for a long time now :lol:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hahaha we could be cycle buddies too. Here's hoping we both fall pregnant quickly.


----------



## Rachael1981

Haha we could be. Here's hoping it happens quickly for us both. The cycle I fell pregnant with DD I used a CBFM after months of nothing so I've ordered one in preparation :blush:


----------



## Bumblebee24

I've just looked up CBFM. Is it a clear blue fertility monitor,? quite costly, where did you get yours. I am currently using opk but simply just to see if my app is quite accurate to when I am O-ing.
How you feeling about the wait, am actually quite excited again. Especially as we're in this together :D

Edited"just checked eBay and there on there would you use a second hand one. Not sure how you use it so could it be cleaned enough to be sterile & ok for second hand use"


----------



## Rachael1981

I got it on eBay. You buy single use test sticks which it reads and tells you whether it is a low, high or peak chance of getting pregnant. The data can be deleted so it can be used from one person and then someone else, you just need to buy the test sticks once you have the monitor.

I'm super excited to TTC. For some reason my body and mind has gone into overdrive and I'm absolutely desperate for :sex: :blush:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hahaha \\:D/


----------



## Rachael1981

Still waiting for :witch: to show. Did :sex: last night so feeling a little less crazy, for now at least :loopy:


----------



## Bumblebee24

AF is due for me Sunday/Monday. My hubby is just annoying me at the min so defo not in the mood. He kinda always does this time of the month poor thing he's grown used to me & my ever changing hormones #-o


----------



## Bumblebee24

Has AF arrived for you yet or still waiting. Also has you CBFM arrived and will you be testing in the weeks your WTT or once the 3 month count downs over.
I am feeling very dizzy, a little sicky and grumpy. I suspect AF is just round the corner for me.


----------



## Rachael1981

No AF yet but she is lurking I'm sure. Feeling crampy like I do when she is on her way. My CBFM arrived a couple of days ago and I will use whilst WTT so it can get used to my cycles and we can avoid my fertile times


----------



## Rachael1981

Any sign of :witch:?

Nothing here yet still feeling crampy like she is imminent though


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope AF stays away :af:


----------



## Bumblebee24

I've started spotting so sure shell show up full force in the morning x best way for me or us to look at it only 2 more AF to go after this one x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thats very true


----------



## Bumblebee24

As expected AF is here 33 day cycle. Can't bloody wait to start trying again x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry af arrived :(


----------



## Bumblebee24

It's ok Bev were not ttc at the mo on a few months break


----------



## Rachael1981

Still nothing here. Wish she'd hurry up so I can start with the CBFM


----------



## Bumblebee24

Grrr when was your last AF xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I don't know exactly but I know she had been and gone by Feb 21st


----------



## Bumblebee24

How's it going Rachel. Am currently CD4 & AF much much lighter than last most. First 2 days are always very heavy followed by the final 3-5 days getting quite light to spotting.
We've recently just had our bedroom redecorated new bed the lot and my god I can't wait to try it out :sex: hahaha


----------



## Rachael1981

Oooh very nice. Still no AF :grr:might actually get a test today just in case


----------



## Bumblebee24

Omg imagine :shock: amazing please let me know won't you xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I will do! Don't think I will be but you never know!


----------



## Rachael1981

:bfn:

Still dunno where :witch: is :shrug:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon


----------



## Rachael1981

Thank you


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hmmm :| either it's a very long cycle or you O-ed later than you thought & you have accidentally caught the eggy but test still too early to show. Hope you get answers soon xx


----------



## Rachael1981

It's possible. I tested negative at 9 and 11 dpo with Isobel and only got a positive at 14dpo


----------



## Bumblebee24

Any sign of AF if not when you planning on testing again. I am currently CD8 again my app says due to O cd19 however I am away on a girly weekend from 5th - 7th April with 5th or 6th April being my O day. I really wanted to continue with OPK but not sure about taking tests with my :-k8-[


----------



## Rachael1981

Take them with you! I think AF is on her way. Had a tiny amount of pink when I went to the toilet earlier.


----------



## Bumblebee24

So FX you can officially start tracking your cycles xx
What times of the day & how many times a day do you test


----------



## Rachael1981

Tested both morning and afternoon and nothing


----------



## Bumblebee24

Has your spotting continue :-k
It's hard to judge really not knowing when your last AF was x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh AF is in full flow now


----------



## Bumblebee24

When did you start CD1. You ok Hun, why you feeling sad x


----------



## Rachael1981

I started today. I'm sad because my dad had a brain hemorrhage on Monday night and is very poorly in Hospital


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh Hun I am so so sorry. We expected a similar situation with my nana a while back. She was a little fighter & pulled through but was in hospital for quite some time. She was then us for another 7+ years. Sending you a massive hug xxx


----------



## Bumblebee24

How's your dad :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

He's still in a bad way


----------



## Rachael1981

He's still very poorly


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh hun I wish there was something I could say to help xxx what have the doctors said about treatment or plan of action


----------



## Rachael1981

They're trying to make him as comfortable as possible and hope he continues to fight


----------



## Bumblebee24

Gosh Hun how truly horrible for you. Are you close with your dad X

For the first time ever I actually think I've got a definite positive on my OPK. Alot earlier than I thought though currently cd17. What you think. I guess you haven't been thinking much about testing for O yet with everything that's going on


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh I'm quite close to him.

That is a definite positive on the bottom OPK.

I've been using the CBFM and been using the fertility tests since CD6 which was Monday. Still a low which to be honest is what I would expect right now.


----------



## Bumblebee24

that is actually my first ever positive OPK I never get a positive. I tried something a little different this time I tested at around 10am with SMU and also tried not to drink anything 2 hours before I knew I was going to test for the PM opk. Well it worked only 7-8 weeks till we can start TTC. Looks like I wont need to take opk with me on the girls weekend away tomorrow. Ill test again tonight and tomorrow morning before a I but todays AM test was fading again. Wow O-ed much earlier than expected. Do you think that may mean my AF may come sooner?


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh AF will likely come sooner as the luteal phase is usually the same


----------



## Bumblebee24

Had an amazing weekend. We're all in a massive house, with outdoor pool, hot tub etc. The bridesmaids have really done a fantastic job. There are 42 of us all events and food sorted. Absolutely brilliant. One down, one to go. When the bride got here we where all waiting for her. She said I've got a suprise for you all. Am pregnant she's only been trying for 3 years was booked if for IVF in June. The room was in tears absolutely over the moon for them both xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Ahh that's amazing news for her!


----------



## Bumblebee24

I know it really is :)

How's the testing going, today is CD12 right x I am currently CD22 expecting AF a tiny bit earlier which would be good as how its falling at the mo I am expected to be day 3-4 of my AF when I am due on the Marbella hen do end of May ](*,) just bought myself a few more OPK ebay specials, the last 30 lasted me 2 months so ill have next cycle & then our 1st ttc month EKKK however really not sue if to continue testing when ttc. Hate the pressure it puts on me to get hubby to BD. I don't really want it to be like that as I don't enjoy the sex then x


----------



## Rachael1981

CD13 today. Getting High on the CBFM but still waiting for the peak.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Have you had you had your peak yet.
Also how's your dad [-o&lt; x


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope still no peak!

My Dad's pneumonia got worse again Monday. He's currently settled again but it's still a case of taking things day by day


----------



## Bumblebee24

ohh no your poor dad not another thing. Did or is he due scheduled for surgery for the brain hemorrhage x


----------



## Rachael1981

They discussed the option of surgery with the neurology team at the RVI in Newcastle the night he was admitted to hospital. Unfortunately because of the type of bleed and the size of it they said that operating would potentially cause more issues rather than resolve any so they arenta going to operate. The bleed was stopped and in time the swelling will reduce and the blood will be reabsorbed but it could take a long time.


----------



## Bumblebee24

ohh gosh how difficult for you all, is your dad conscious x

roughly 6 weeks till we start trying ekk started to feel excited but also nervous now, not sure if your feeling the same with all that's going on. Have you had a peak on your cbfm. If so what CD was it.


----------



## Rachael1981

Still no peak. I have a suspicion that my LH surge is short and happens in an evening which is why I've not had a peak. I'm going to change my testing window next cycle to the evening. I'm sure i've ovulated as had EWCM for a few days last week which has stopped now.

My Dad has periods where he is consious but we don't know how much he understands as he can't communicate


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

:hugs:ohh hun.

Regarding not picking up on your peak, am glad I am not the only one then. Maybe next month might be worth testing twice a day they say between 10 am - 7pm is the best time. I got my first real positive this month after testing for the past 3-4 months with only picking up faint lines. Either I too have a very short & not very strong surge or I just haven't O-ed the previous months? Just want June to come around now really as I want to just start trying/ntnp, unlike now. x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm either going to change the test window to evening or continue in the morning and do OPKs in an evening. Not sure which yet though.

Yesterday when we went in to see Dad he was a lot more alert than he has been. Saw some smiles (small and lopsided) and he was definitely trying to communicate


----------



## Bumblebee24

That's amazing news keep on fighting Mr x


----------



## Rachael1981

AF has arrived today. Only this cycle left then it's TTC time!


----------



## bluebell

I’ve just read through this thread and just wanted to say I hope your dad gets better soon :hugs:

How exciting you start TTC soon and your DH changed his mind :happydance: My DH has always said no to a second and I’m not sure I’ll be as lucky but you never know. Good luck, hope you fall pregnant quickly :flower:

Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

AF has arrived today


bluebell said:


> I’ve just read through this thread and just wanted to say I hope your dad gets better soon :hugs:
> 
> How exciting you start TTC soon and your DH changed his mind :happydance: My DH has always said no to a second and I’m not sure I’ll be as lucky but you never know. Good luck, hope you fall pregnant quickly :flower:
> 
> Xx

Thank you. He has good days and bad days. Good days are slowly outnumbering the bad though.

I would honestly say never say never. OH has always been dead against another, but recent events with my Dad and his Mum last year I think have made him realise Isobel needs a sibling. That and she has been desperate for one for years


----------



## bluebell

Rachael1981 said:


> AF has arrived today
> 
> Thank you. He has good days and bad days. Good days are slowly outnumbering the bad though.
> 
> I would honestly say never say never. OH has always been dead against another, but recent events with my Dad and his Mum last year I think have made him realise Isobel needs a sibling. That and she has been desperate for one for years

That’s great news your dad’s health is improving :flower:

I really hope you’re right, I’m 37 so time is ticking. Our son has recently starting talking about how he’d quite like a sibling as he has a friend who’s brother is 10 years older (which is what the age difference would be) and they get on so well. I’ve long since realised there’s nothing I can do to change his mind but I’m interested to see if he has a change of heart with my son asking for a sibling. It’s unlikely but still possible :thumbup:

I hope you fall pregnant quickly :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Rachael1981

bluebell said:


> That’s great news your dad’s health is improving :flower:
> 
> I really hope you’re right, I’m 37 so time is ticking. Our son has recently starting talking about how he’d quite like a sibling as he has a friend who’s brother is 10 years older (which is what the age difference would be) and they get on so well. I’ve long since realised there’s nothing I can do to change his mind but I’m interested to see if he has a change of heart with my son asking for a sibling. It’s unlikely but still possible :thumbup:
> 
> I hope you fall pregnant quickly :hugs:
> 
> Xx

Thank you. I just left my OH to it. I knew if I pushed him there was no chance. I hope he does in time change his mind


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi @bluebell,
My husband is/was completely the same. In fact hes still not 100% on board with trying for#2. We had a very difficult 1st baby & our lifes completely changed. Don't get me wrong I wouldn't change it for the world & neither would he. We're comfortable again now & think he worries things would change again after taking some time to get back to normal. Anyway we talk now about how others cope etc and about us trying & all being well we'll be trying end of May/June.

Good luck with your journey Hun hope to hear from you more x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Just been re reading didn't realise your AF arrived Thursday how many days was that cycle.
I am currently cd13 and started OPK again. Ever so slight line is starting and some O symptoms so think it's on its way x


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> Just been re reading didn't realise your AF arrived Thursday how many days was that cycle.
> I am currently cd13 and started OPK again. Ever so slight line is starting and some O symptoms so think it's on its way x

It was a 28 day cycle.

I'm CD8 today, high on CBFM. Changed to afternoon testing to see if I can catch the peak this time


----------



## Bumblebee24

exciting stuff, id be over the moon for us both if we fell pregnant quickly. Not long to wait now, official try next month WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep not long at all. Just one more AF and we're officially TTC


----------



## Rachael1981

I think that afternoon testing isn't going to give me a peak either. CD17 and still high. Been doing digital opks morning and night but I broke the reader so not been able to the last couple of days. They haven't shown anything either but I've had had EWCM the last couple of days which is now going so I'm going to assume I've ovulated now. I'm going to get some cheap opks from eBay when I get paid and change the monitor testing window to evening next month. I'll do OPKs in the morning and afternoon. Might even try at lunchtime but will mean taking them to work. Think I might have to go back to temping to confirm O though as I'm either missing the LH surge or it's just not strong enough on the tests :dohh:

How are you getting on?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Stopped testing now but think I got my positive on cd18 which was Monday.
What you think, I am currently cd22.
I take tests to work as I like to test 10am & also layer in the afternoon/evening 6-7pm.


----------



## Rachael1981

I would say CD18 AM was positive


----------



## Rachael1981

CD20 today and finally got a peak on the CBFM!


----------



## Bumblebee24

YAY !!!!
Do you know what thought my apps always say CD20 as my O day. Not sure how accurate the ic opk are, but it does say O happens 12 - 36 hours after a positive test and to BD for the next few days.

10-7 days till my next AF then official into TTC whoopy.

How's your dad doing hun x


----------



## Rachael1981

I think the OPKs will be far more accurate than an app that is just guessing! I have about 15 days until AF and TTC. I did tell my OH today was a good day to make a baby but he said we have to wait lol.

He's not doing too bad. He is making slow progress but he is making progress which is the main thing.


----------



## Bumblebee24

OOoo yes, I know the OPK will be more accurate but what I meant was I didn't know how accurate the ic are over pin pointing O than the more expensive clear blue opk or monitors etc xx

HAHAH oohh bless your husband, sticking by the books.

Glad to hear with your dad


----------



## Rachael1981

They both detect the surge in LH. Main difference is the monitor and advanced OPKs also detect the oestrogen surge which are the high days. A peak is effectively the same as a positive ic opk


----------



## Bumblebee24

Did you get to do any sneaky bd-ing or was hubby adamant he wants to wait x


----------



## Rachael1981

He was adamant we wait until next cycle, so we're now in the TWW to TTC :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Indeed let the TWW begin. I could do with AF coming early this month as I am due a bikini wax a week tomorrow. I am ment to be cd3-4. Really need it doing as I go away on a hen do the next day x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully it comes early for you


----------



## Bumblebee24

Started spotting over the weekend and was sure AF was coming. Anyway all weekend nothing git up this morning and AF has finally arrived.... Well that's it Rach onto ttc for us \\:D/ all should be ok for getting a wax on Friday too as AF should be coming to an end by then


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> Started spotting over the weekend and was sure AF was coming. Anyway all weekend nothing git up this morning and AF has finally arrived.... Well that's it Rach onto ttc for us \\:D/ all should be ok for getting a wax on Friday too as AF should be coming to an end by then

Eeek so exciting


----------



## Bumblebee24

Where you up to now in your cycle Hun. You nearly ready for AF, about a week or so x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yeh AF should arrive the first half of next week then it's TTC time!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Exciting times ahead x


----------



## Rachael1981

At 3.38am on 25th May 2019 my Dad grew his Angel Wings.

RIP Maurice Nicholson, 05/03/1949 - 25/05/2019


----------



## bluebell

I’m so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh Rachel I am SO sorry for your loss xx from what you've said he put up a good fight xx my love goes to you & your family


----------



## Rachael1981

AF has already arrived, right on time. Officially TTC time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay for TTC! :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Here's to TTC x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hey chic, how's things you coming to the end of AF now. Still no sign of ay positive opk for me but we've DTD a few time already just incase. As I am not great using the IC opk. I pee & drink alot so sometimes it's quite diluted x


----------



## Bumblebee24

So I feel massively disappointed & a little self conscious. We DTD last night but think hubby put too much pressure on himself & went limp. Timing would have been great too. We spoke about it after & he said we where ment to be having a relaxed approach to it which I get his point but also feel like bursting into tears I just don't want to wait any longer by preventing by not finishing inside. I feel pretty low to be honest as I know it's going to take 4EVER with how long it's already taken the break of 3 months on top of not having his sperm where it's needed.:sad1:
I just don't know what to do as this is exactly what we went through with TTC for our DD. :sad2: it's just so flustering knowing you've got such a short window, there's an ever growing age gap & I am getting no younger.
I just don't think I'll be able to come onto him again this month now because of this. I'll have to wait till he's ready. I honestly don't think I can take much more I know it's our first month back trying but I feel I've given him time & did what he wanted & now he's going back on his word. I totally get it's a massive decision but as I've explain SO many times to him it doesn't happen over night & we could find ourselves over a year later yet again. I just feel quite alone of am honest.


----------



## Rachael1981

Sending you massive hugs xx

AF finished a few days ago, CD9 today so time to start on the CBFM sticks. Not particularly feeling up to :sex: at the moment though, Dad's funeral is on Friday so I doubt there'll be any baby made this cycle xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thank you & same to you. I hope it goes as well as a funeral can go. I'll be thinking of you xx

I am currently cd 17 and still nothing just the faintest little line ever. I text hubby this morning as found it an easier way to express my thoughts. He assured me it was me & to most certainly not hold back with coming onto him as he likes it. So fingers crossed there's still more time for a few more BD sessions before we miss O


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pleased things are ok again. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## mimi4

Bumblebee24 - good luck, fingers crossed x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks ladies.

My previous months testing go from nothing, no line to pretty much positive with a day. So think getting O is coming any day. 
FX for this month


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Bumblebee24

This mornings test, FX we can catch the eggy.
I've run out of opk now
:sex::spermy::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you. I'm still low on the CBFM


----------



## Symphony7

Bumblebee - that’s hard about your hubby. Strange how once you’re TTC it becomes so much harder to get the seed done. I know the night we conceived my daughter I was panicking because I knew it was my last day ovulating but my husband was working such long days. He was exhausted and literally couldn’t finish. We had to try twice and I felt so guilty feeling like I was making him do it even though he was so tired. Somehow we managed it and that was our month. 

Have you talked to him about how you’re feeling? What does he stay?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks Symphony7, yeah I spoke with him a little that evening. Then text him the following morning as found it easier to put across my true feelings/emotions. He totally understand & assured me it was me, he just started over thinking. My husband is a pleaser & I told him he doesn't need to keep going, he can finish when he feels ready to do so & not to be so concerned with my needs. I know am lucky, we've DTD twice since that night with no issues so FX this is our month. How long after a positive opk do you O. I have a VERY short LH surge. I mean extremely short. It goes from no line one day positive then next morning then by the evening the line is disappearing.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi Racheal how you getting on hun. The TWW is so bloody hard!!!! I am due my AF in 8-9 days not sure if/when to start testing I have 5 ic that I may start as of Thursday next week. Think I got my BFP at 12dpo with my DD, which would be about 1-2 days before AF was due


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still low on CBFM so not even in TWW yet


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for the TWW :)


----------



## Rachael1981

Where are you at now? I've finally had a peak (Monday) and am now in the TWW


----------



## Bumblebee24

I actually tested this am roughly 10dpo & think I saw something tested again & nothing. Tomorrow can't come soon enough. X
The tww is Sooo long FX for you Hun. Did you manage to bd much around your peak x


----------



## Rachael1981

We did the once. I'm not hopeful for this month to be honest


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Did you test?


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah totally not sure am due on between last Friday and today. Top test is Thursdays. Bottom test yesterday had bfn on other cheap tests and barley visible lines on eBay internet cheapie

How you getting on x


----------



## Rachael1981

I see lines on all of those!

I'm 6dpo today. AF is due beginning of next week. I have 4 FRER tests but I didn't get my BFP with DD until 14 dpo so really not sure if I should test early or wait. Saying that, I used IC tests with her. It was so faint yet a digi showed pregnant the same day.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Gosh I hope it's a sticky bean & in the correct place. I just can't get excited just yet. Currently on holiday in Spain so just going to try not to think or worry & re test when am back. If no stronger I'll go to the Doc's. Just so extremely nervous given my last experiences with pregnancy, losses etc. Just don't want to get my hopes up even though if AF did come I'd be absolutely gutted.
With my DD I didn't get a BFP like you until 13-14dpo. Not even a tiny line. So what am hoping for with this 1 is that I've totally miss calculated O i stopped testing when I got my 1st positive opk as I ran out of tests.


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you. Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Bumblebee24

How you getting on Hun I got a digi test last week when I got back read 2-3. I've booked in for a private early scan next week as I just need a little extra reassurance. Feel pretty ok and normal no real pregnancy symptoms. Which makes me worry


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope everyone is good at the scan!

AF arrived Tuesday night so on to cycle 2 for us


----------



## Bumblebee24

Me too Hun x 

Hope thing happened quickly for you & DH


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hi chic, so not good, pretty sure I am having a miscarriage again. Honestly cant believe well I can as I had a feeling it wouldn't be so simple and straight forward. The scan showed evidence of a 4 week pregnancy when I should of been showing 6-7. I went slightly earlier on Wednesday not Friday. The day after I started spotting, yesterday passed many clots, quite heavy bleeding and cramping. Today still bleeding but mainly when I go to the loo. Have another scan booked with the early pregnancy unit on Wednesday. to either check for progression or that I've passed everything.
Honestly I am truly devastated. I want to start trying for another right away but not sure ill do OPK its just too stressful. I just hope it doesn't take long like it did last time. I am going to be an absolute nervous wreck if/when I get pregnant again.

How's things with you hun x


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. The clots etc does sound like a miscarriage :hugs:

Hopefully you fall pregnant again with a sticky bean very soon :hugs:

I'm on CD something or other (11 or 12 I think) still low on CBFM. Feeling all over the place as I was on Sertraline which I have now stopped and the withdrawal symptoms are brutal. Also had to change my BP medication which isn't helping my feeling like rubbish. Went back to work on 4th July as well. Work have been great but the customers can still have their moments :dohh:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah pretty sure it's a miscarriage:sad2:

Why, what is it you do chic work wise xx

Where you on Sertraline due to your dad or is it long term use x


----------



## Rachael1981

I work in a call centre for one of the 'Big Six' energy suppliers.

I've been sertraline for about 5 years due to anxiety but need to come off it for TTC as I was on a high dose. I've been weaning down the dose and stopped completely 9 days ago.

Light line on an IC opk this morning. Nowhere near +ve but yesterday there was nothing at all.

We're going for Sunday dinner at a cafe at the beach today. Hopefully we can maybe catch the dolphins that keep being spotted x


----------



## Rachael1981

Top OPK was yesterday, 2nd down was 6.30am today, 2nd from bottom was about 10.30am and bottom was just now. Also got high on the CBFM just now as well. Going to start DTD tonight and go for every other night. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Sunday dinner at the beach watching dolphins omg sounds like absolute bliss. Hope you enjoyed Hun xx and topped off the night with DTD \\:D/

I had TERRIBLE pains yesterday and passed something in the afternoon which didn't look too good. My stomach is much less swollen this morning. I hope I've passed the majority now. Day 5 of heavy bleeding. Am not sure how if to wait for another period or just get back to TTC. I'll speak with epu on Wednesday to see what they say x


----------



## Rachael1981

That doesn't sound very good at all :hugs:

I've read that you're more fertile after a miscarriage do might be worth just going for it?

Did another OPK this morning and it's fainter than yesterday's one. Wonder if I've missed the surge or if my body is just playing tricks either way hopefully last night's timing was okay :shrug:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah maybe your right, really don't think ill use OPK this month/next though, element of surprise & all that 8-[ I say that now but the not knowing for sure if I have O-ed or not will drive me mad:lol:

When I used opk mine where always no line at all for days then 2-3 days of minimal line to really strong line over night then absolutely nothing. So think I have a short surge too. When are you testing hun did you manage to dtd last night & how was tea at the beach x


----------



## Rachael1981

The beach was good. No sign of the dolphins though.

We dtd last night and I'll keep testing with the CBFM and see if a peak appears. Also have some more IC opks which I'll keep using in the mornings as well. If I have missed my surge then I will have O'd a lot earlier than usual.

I swore I wasn't going to go all out like I did when TTC DD, but the prospect of not knowing when O is won over. Especially now I'm that much older I need to make sure I actually am fertile :shrug:


----------



## Rachael1981

Just got a peak on CBFM


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yay timing looking good then hun. You going again tonight or tomorrow xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Both hopefully :shy:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Did you manage to sneak another lot of bd-ing in last night xx


----------



## Rachael1981

We did. Just got my second peak so once more tonight then onto the TWW.

How are you doing? X


----------



## Bumblebee24

Am ok shiting it about taking a test tomorrow though. Heartbreaking to think am hoping for a bfn and we can focus on TTC again x
So glad you got to dtd. Wow there's no way my hubby would DTD 3 nights in a row go girl xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine is just over the moon I'm not telling him I'm too tired :haha:

Hopefully tomorrow brings you closure and you can get back to TTC x


----------



## Bumblebee24

No don't tell him that lol. 

I did a test and it's showing an ever so slight positive so FX my body is realising quickly am not pregnant anymore and gets back to normal so it Os. X


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed for you. Then we can be bump buddies x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hahaha I wish. I am feeling pretty hopefully fir you this cycle if am honest chic xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not. Took 7 months of good timing with DD so I'm not expecting it to happen quickly x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh I honestly thought it was 3 months not sure why. To be fair Hun took me almost s year with DD so I was shocked I got a BFP but knew it wasn't right. Just felt it.
As I feel something positive for you this time, I really don't know why but am extremely hopefully chic.
I've caved in just bought IC opk why why why lol.i knew I wouldn't be able to resist not know when I O-ed grrr silly me x


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks for your positive thoughts. Hopefully your feeling is right!

I wasn't going to do anything except the CBFM. Ended up buying IC OPKs and I've got far too many pregnancy tests than is normal. I could start testing tomorrow and still have enough for next cycle :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee24

I've had my scan, nothing there as I expected after the weekends bleed. Also mentioned polycystic ovaries. I don't have any other symptoms very regular periods heavy bleeding at first but not particularly painful not hairy at all so goodness knows only time will tell I suppose. In a way I'm now glad I've got OPK so we'll see if I do ovulate pretty sure I do but not sure if I ovulate every month. He's onto trying to conceive again hope you're ok hun and managed to dtd again last night xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Good luck for this next cycle. OPKs are definitely a big help in making sure you do ovulate.

We didn't last night but did this morning. Here's to the TWW


----------



## Bumblebee24

Omg go girl xx here's to the tww

My opk are due to arrive Friday. I'll be cd9 not really sure when to start testing. I did start testing cd12 with o cd17-cd20
X


----------



## Bumblebee24

I've just been looking into polycystic ovaries as it's been playing on my mind after being asked about it again today. I've found some reassuring info. X


----------



## Rachael1981

That's good news!

I would start testing around CD9. Only reason I say that is because I usually O around CD21/22 but this cycle it was CD15!

Timing has been good this cycle but I'm still not confident. I think because it took a while last time I'm expecting it to again. If nothing happens this time I'm going to order either preseed or conceive plus to help things along


----------



## bluebell

Good luck hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Gosh good luck in deed hun, I so have everything cross and a good feeling so lets watch this space. When is your next AF due x

I am thinking of also ordering myself some clear blue digi opk x


----------



## Rachael1981

The digital opks are much like the CBFM in that they give you a high when your oestrogen surge is detected and then a peak when your LH surge is detected. Plus they take the guess work out of deciding if you have a +ve or not by how dark the line is. I much prefer the CBFM. I just do cheapies as you can only test once a day with that


----------



## Rachael1981

I should probably say that is the advanced digital opks which are dual hormone


----------



## Bumblebee24

I have just purchased these are these the ones:

CLEARBLUE Digital Ovulation Test Sticks Pregnancy Strips 10mIU Urine Tests | eBay


----------



## Rachael1981

They only test for LH but still takes the guess work out of the tests x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm bored of the TWW now. How are you getting on?


----------



## Bumblebee24

we`ve dtd a few times but I think its far, far too early. I have IC, OPK and the clear blue ones but haven't felt ready to start back up with them just yet. May just go with the flow this month and dtd as and when we feel like it. But next month I may get back on to testing, well I bloody may as well I've bought enough to stock my over fertility shop HAHAHA.

how far into the TWW are you. its honestly the worst. x


----------



## Rachael1981

6dpo today. I actually tested this morning. Don't know why, I knee it would be BFN and it was. Didn't get my BFP with DD until 14dpo. I have 10 (9 now :haha:) cheapy 10miu tests as well as 5 FRER so may as well use them :haha:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Have you re tested again today or you waiting a few days.
I've had a tiny bit more ewcm but again not loads like my usual fertility days. May DTD again tonight or might wait till tomorrow just want to try go with the flow easier said than done. So far still not tested with opk x


----------



## Rachael1981

I did and BFN again. Still only 7dpo though.

Just go with the flow and see where it takes you x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah you're right xx
7dpo is very early but you never know really most ppl implementation happens at about 9dpo FX for you chic


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> Yeah you're right xx
> 7dpo is very early but you never know really most ppl implementation happens at about 9dpo FX for you chic

Thanks. Ordered Conceive Plus and soft cups for next cycle, and some more cheapy tests. Hopefully I won't need them but I'm really not feeling confident. I think the fact it took so long last time is playing on my mind. I looked back at fertility Friend and every cycle had good or high timing as I was using OPKs so I just can't see how it can possibly happen any quicker considering I'm much older now.


----------



## Bumblebee24

How's the testing going on Hun. How many dpo are you now. I've had such a crazy few days with my DD birthday, ice cream farm Friday, birthday party yesterday and today tea party at my mum's for family.
Think coming up to O soon had ALOT of ewcm. Managed to dtd yesterday will try again tomorrow I think x but like I said trying to go more with the flow this month x


----------



## Rachael1981

12dpo and BFN.

Hope your DD had a great birthday


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

She had an amazing birthday.

Hun am having loads of problems viewing and reply to threads.nit sure if it's my phone or this site?

It's still early days, didn't you say you didn't get a BFP until 14dpo with your DD. How you feeling, don't know why I ask as I never felt any different until much further into pregnancy x FX there's still hope


----------



## Rachael1981

It's not you, it's the site. It went down completely on Wednesday and has been a nightmare since, giving errors all over.

I'm pleased DD had an amazing day.

It was 14 dpo with DD when I got my BFP. I tested at 9dpo and 11dpo. Kind of hoped that something might show today but I'm not out yet.

I've had slight nausea and heartburn this week which isn't something I usually get. Also my boobs have been quite sore the last couple of days and all week my nipples have been hard :shrug:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Sounding hopeful Hun. My nipples where always hard my last BFP so I have everything crossed for you chic x

I caved and started testing got a digi smile yesterday and 2 strong IC opk. So think I O yesterday or now. Not sure I'll catch the egg didn't manage to dtd yesterday but may try tonight. I so hope I catch quickly I really do. I'll be ok if it doesn't happen this month but really hope it happens with 2-3 months x


----------



## Rachael1981

Fingers crossed you do manage to catch it.

Test this morning BFN. Also really realising that some people I thought were friends really aren't given that they didn't bother checking on me when my Dad died. For some reason that fact is really upsetting me today


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is disappointing when people you thought were friends aren't there for you :hugs:

Sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh hun that's not nice at all such a horrible feeling especially because your probably feeling a little venerable.

I feel the way the world is now-er days makes people just so wrapped up in their own little lives of social media etc. Trying to prompt themselves of having the best lives EVER they forget about the true importance of life and friendship etc. Haven't you also recently stopped some of your medication too which wont help with your emotions. Hear if you need to up load or talk about anything hun xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I stopped about 5 weeks ago. I just don't get why people pretend to be your friend but when you actually need them they're just not interested


----------



## Bumblebee24

yeah I can understand that, so people are just not equipped with how to act are they and care for people/friends in need x


----------



## Rachael1981

No they're really not x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Do you have anyone else other than your hubby you can turn too. I know you shouldn't have to but are there any of your friends you could msg just to say your really struggling at the moment with your late fathers passing & you feel no one has been there and need someone. I know it might upset your friend(s) but it might be what they need. I have one friend in particular who I know would react to that if I msged her. Sometime people just don't see when/where their needed but it doesn't always mean they don't care. I am not trying to side with your friends at all. I am just thinking of you hun and that you might need someone xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I've got friends that I can talk to, and I do talk to them. I'm not so much upset about my Dad just upset that certain people say they will be there and then they just don't bother. I know that they're either oblivious to the fact they've upset me and don't mean to upset me, or they're just not worth my time. Just having one of those days and needed to get it out there. Thank you xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's understandable you feel that way :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh Hun i totally get that xx true friends always shine through on the darkest of days :friends: x


----------



## Rachael1981

They certainly do yes xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so true :hugs:


----------



## bluebell

Yes it’s through difficult times you see who your true friends are :hugs:

Hope you get your :bfp: soon!

xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well think that defo me out this month never managed to dtd yesterday. Here's to the tww or should I say wait for my AF until next month x
Hope your feeling a little better today chic x


----------



## Rachael1981

:bfn: this morning, 14dpo. Just waiting on AF to show her face then time to try again. 

I'm temping this month, and I have the CBAFM, IC opks, conceive plus and soft cups. 

Going to go for :sex: every other day from AF leaving and both peak days. I'll use Conceive Plus on high and peak days, with soft cups on peak days too. If that doesn't get me pregnant then nothing will :wacko:


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> Well think that defo me out this month never managed to dtd yesterday. Here's to the tww or should I say wait for my AF until next month x
> Hope your feeling a little better today chic x

Sorry you're out. That was me last month


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## Bumblebee24

I hate BFN sorry hun. WOW what a plan for next month go girl \\:D/

How your feeling today hun x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm still quite down, especially now. I'll be okay though, just need to pull my big girls pants up and get on with it xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

pull your big girl pant up LOVE THAT <3

I had abit of a blip this morning at work, just felt SO so shit about the miscarriage not that anyone knows. I would have been nearly 11 weeks by now. I just felt it was just so unfair for it to have happened to me YET again. Think that along with not getting to bd last night really got to me. I mean not that I was expecting to catch so quick again and didn't think it would happen this month but now I know. The next 2 weeks cant go quick enough if you ask me x


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> pull your big girl pant up LOVE THAT <3
> 
> I had abit of a blip this morning at work, just felt SO so shit about the miscarriage not that anyone knows. I would have been nearly 11 weeks by now. I just felt it was just so unfair for it to have happened to me YET again. Think that along with not getting to bd last night really got to me. I mean not that I was expecting to catch so quick again and didn't think it would happen this month but now I know. The next 2 weeks cant go quick enough if you ask me x

Sending you massive hugs. I was like that our first cycle. We only dtd the once and I knew we were out. Couldn't wait for it to be over.

AF is still in hiding. I will test for pregnancy with the CBAFM when I get home from picking DD up from holiday club. Can't see the result being any different to this morning though. Wish she would hurry up so we can try again x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Any sign of AF or have you re tested.

I have spent the past half hour hysterical crying. Everyone who is everyone seems to be announcing their pregnant.


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> Any sign of AF or have you re tested.
> 
> I have spent the past half hour hysterical crying. Everyone who is everyone seems to be announcing their pregnant.

She showed up this morning.

Sending you massive hugs. I felt like that many times over the years. I always wanted two, and we were going to have two. Then OH changed his mind, but I still desperately wanted a second. So many people announcing pregnancies when you so desperately want to be is heart wrenching <3:hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Do you know what my husband is exactly the same. He says he does then he doesn't then he kinda does then he's happy with how things are and how the family dynamics work. I totally get that but I know for sure I would so regret not having a second. 
I think that's why I am so hacked off as I know it's just going to take so long as hubby won't want to dtd every other day which worked the last 2 times. 
Can't even really talk to him about it as I know he doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Am just so sad :sad2:and angry. I honestly feel like running out the house it's really getting to me this week.

Think it's also coz we've not done it at all really over my fertile period. I wasn't expecting it to happen this month but I wasn't expecting such little action:growlmad:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope it helps :dust:


----------



## Rachael1981

Mine was adamant for years we weren't having another, until he changed his mind earlier this year. Now he won't dare change his mind as he knows I would likely walk out if he did that to me now.

Sending you massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks hun, am feeling a little better about things again now. We where at a wedding this weekend of some of our close friends, hubby was best man. We all were talking about kids as you do and having 2nd/3rd babies. Think its what hubby needed to feel more at ease with try for #2.

Defiantly think am out this month but here's to next cycle. My boobs have started hurting and started cramping on and off as if AF is just round the corner. Am going to wales later tonight or first thing tomorrow to meet up with my DD and parents. They looked after her whilst we went to the wedding but am joining up with them for the rest of the week. Unfortunately hubby cant come as he's SO busy with this horrible weather. He`s a roofer with his own roofing company and everyone want him to come NOW !! Despite him having jobs that have been booked in for months a lot of customers feel they are the most important.

Anyway here's to this/next month for us both. What CD you on now am CD26 x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm pleased he's feeling a little better. Hope you have a good time in Wales.

I imagine he's had a load of emergency jobs coming up with all the storms recently. I find the same, especially at work. Every customer thinks they're more important than the other 4.5 million we have. Had a prime example today :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD6 today, starting OPKs and Fertility Monitor tests on Thursday. Hoping we both get our BFP soon


----------



## Bumblebee24

I couldn't imagine doing your job hun. I bet some of the people you deal with are complete weapons. I am a letting agent and my god some of my clients/tenants are terrible. Sometimes all you can do is take a big deep breath.... and breath.

Here's hoping for both out BFP very soon x


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> I couldn't imagine doing your job hun. I bet some of the people you deal with are complete weapons. I am a letting agent and my god some of my clients/tenants are terrible. Sometimes all you can do is take a big deep breath.... and breath.
> 
> Here's hoping for both out BFP very soon x

Some of them are interesting for sure! Like the bloke who went off it and put in a complaint about me..... Because I asked him to stop swearing :dohh:

I can well imagine you see all kinds as a letting agent too! At least with me they're on the other end of the phone and I don't have to actually see them x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Fantastic little break but glad to get home. Walked through the door bursting for the loo and what greeted me but spotting and what I think is the start of AF so here's onto the next cycle of TTC x
Told hubby think coming on & he seemed kinda glad. He better not start again this month with pulling out etc. [-(:cry:

How's things going for you hun


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sending you massive hugs.

I'm on CD10, still waiting for something to happen, whether it be High on the monitor or even a peak :coffee:

Not started BD either, I've been sleeping badly recently so I'm exhausted by the evening and as he's usually kicked out of bed by DD coming in during the night mornings don't happen either (plus I'd probably murder him for waking me up before the alarm :haha:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Gosh I don't even get a hint of a line until CD14 - CD15 so wouldn't worry too much yet hun. Still no AF for me but still spotting to expect her to show her ugly face tomorrow AM or later tonight.

You any plans for BD-ing I know you mentioned every other day. Also have you managed to get Conceive Plus and soft cups. Sorry to ask but what are soft cups. x


----------



## Rachael1981

I've got soft cups and conceive plus. I don't usually get anything until later in my cycle but last cycle I got a peak on CD14 which is very early for me.

Soft cups are like a menstrual cup but single use. Theory is they keep the sperm close to the cervix so they have a better chance of getting where they need to go :blush:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully they'll help :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Arhh I see may look into getting myself some of those. Where did you get yours and how long can you leave them in for x
Currently sat at work clock watching no long till I fishing thankfully


----------



## Rachael1981

Bumblebee24 said:


> Arhh I see may look into getting myself some of those. Where did you get yours and how long can you leave them in for x
> Currently sat at work clock watching no long till I fishing thankfully

I got them on eBay. Search soft cups or soft discs (they have been renamed) you can leave them in for 12 hours.

I finished work at 2pm. Was actually a good shift because I was taken off the phones and put on SMS instead \\:D/


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope work hurries up!


----------



## Bumblebee24

And so it begins, it's an extremely painful period this one. I have been very emotional today and angry my poor family. think it's a mixture of hormones and the fact I've had a miscarriage is really sinking in. Z


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Bumblebee24 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks Bev x
We've just had a massive argument hubby says everything seems to be revolving around having another baby. I hardly think I've spoken about it much to be fair I feel delt with the miscarriage extremely well.Not speaking too much about it or talking to him about having another. The fact it's my first AF after the miscarriage the thoughts of not having another or not knowing if/when. Its no wonder am a f#cking emotional wreck today. He says he feels he's being put under pressure with things I say like. "Well you don't want another anyway" & "you'll be glad to know my periods here" he's also looking at booking to go away again in September & I mentioned I wish I'll be on soft drinks."wishing our DD had a sibling to play with but the age gap is massive now" he said all these things mount up and make him feel pressured. He also mentioned that he hasn't been preventing by putting a condom on & if he really didn't want one he'd use one. I dare not say no but you pull out... Am sorry l make you feel this way but it's as if we're re living every minute of when we tried for our DD it took me well over a year before he finally agreed to try & kept pulling out. Then the loss, then bleeding through her pregnancy, then her being a really difficult baby. I just feel it's all abit too much and am an emotional wreck. Feel like giving up already x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry about the argument. It sounds like it's a very difficult time for you both and it's hard to process :hugs:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sending you massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks Rachel, feel quite a bit better today. Experienced the worlds worse period cramp & (sorry tmi) alot of large clots. I have read it can happen like this your first AF after a miscarriage. 
Things are fine with me & DH. Infact I got home to be told DH has just book us a little family holiday for a week end of sep. Said we all need it after what we've been through. pretty sweet xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Oh that's really lovely of him


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:

That's sweet of your DH :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

How's it going Rachael. Think am in my fertile window however nothing yet on the opk. Used a moon cup yesterday. Sorry tmi hubby wasn't able to finish inside, had to collect it then use my moon cup kept it in for a few hours. When I took it out there was nothing in there so it's gone somewhere. My god how has TTC ended up like this. Honestly the sooner TTC is over the better & we can just make love/have sex how & when we want x
Hope your well xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm 11dpo, waiting on AF as we're out this month. Think OH is having performance issues due to pressure. Going to try every other day after AF leaves but if he's still struggling we might be going down the mooncup route too. Things we do to get pregnant


----------



## celticmum

Good luck ladies! Been reading through your plight. Nervously waiting to try after new job starts in a few weeks - just wanted to say thanks for your continued honesty and sharing. It really helps


----------



## Bumblebee24

Welcome @celticmum xx good luck to try Hun we're here when your ready. When you likely to start trying

Yup Rachael same thing happened with my DH the day prior was ok though so we'll see. Currently cd17 still not even a hint of a line. Wondering if I might o late or not at all this month. Unless it's just not being picked up on the opk, I have been testing a little early 9 - 9.30am & drinking lots of fluid also up quite abit in the night. I found that affected OPK results in the past. X


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome @celticmum

Your Daughter is only 6 months younger than mine.
Good luck for when you start TTC!

Well TMI but I've had a small amount of slightly bloody tinged CM. Only 11dpo so either FF has my Ov wrong or this month my LP is shorter than usual. Wish AF would hurry up instead of teasing


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry af is teasing :(


----------



## Rachael1981

Spotting is getting heavier to AF is well on her way. Actually pleased as we go away on Sunday so hopefully she'll be gone by then


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's good af will be out of the way by the time of your holiday :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Gosh hope it is AF for you I bloody hate it when AF is stop start like spotting then nothing then spotting the next day & nothing grrrr it's so bloody irritating. Where you going on your hols Hun x

I too if am honest just want to wish away this cycle. According to my app next month pretty much the whole of my fertile window will be whist we're on holiday. My DH has no issues what so ever on holiday, think the sun does something to him. He's pretty much up for it ever night. I am pinning everything on September to be my month. I'll be devastated if it doesn't work out x


----------



## Rachael1981

We're going to Legoland at Windsor, just away for 2 nights.

Hopefully next cycle will be the one for you


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well today according to my app is the big O. Finally opk started to show a line, clear blue showing nothing though. Here's hoping O is on the way going to try and DTD today and Friday FX all goes to plan. TMI...Strange thing is I've had lots of wet watery creamy cm this am? Usually I have ewcm by now. Maybe my miscarriage has knocked things out of kilter


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully the line will get stronger on the OPK. i would do another this afternoon to check and possibly another this evening.

I had a bit more spotting this morning but nothing since. My temp went up instead of down though this morning. Really confused


----------



## Bevziibubble

How confusing :(


----------



## Bumblebee24

Could it be late implantation...... Do you know for sure when you O-ed this month. It's not unheard off implantation 10-11 dpo XX FX for you chic


----------



## Rachael1981

Fertility friend says CD17 from temps and I had this on CD14 but didn't think it was truly positive as the colour was only really on one side of the line


----------



## Bumblebee24

Looks quite positive but if your temping & they didn't match am not sure. Did you carry on with opk after this one on cd14. How did they look. 

Took another test 3/4pm hardly anything there. I do however have no loads of ewcm. Again either too much fluid in urine or cycle is gone AWOL x


----------



## Rachael1981

I did, never had anything as dark as that one, and never got a peak on the Clearblue monitor. The CD14 would be right as you can ovulate 12-48 hours after the peak.

You might have missed it. I've read that LH starts early morning and the best time to test is early afternoon. If your surge is only short you could have just missed it. EWCM is a very good sign so fingers crossed for you


----------



## Bumblebee24

So sounds like cd14 was your peak/O. How strange any sign of AF this morning!

It just wasn't meant to be again. All going fine we where DTD, then hubby must have started over thinking or something & all went down hill arhhhh god. I can see this is going to be a long process. We talked after & he said it's just so flustering etc. I honestly feel helpless.

Just hoping that next month when we're away we have no issues x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sending you hugs :hugs:

More spotting this morning and AF type cramps so I'm sure she will arrive today


----------



## Bumblebee24

Honestly Rachael I don't know what to do. I came on to him last night and after he said I wasn't expecting it as we only just DTD on Monday. He also said that when I come on to him he believes its only for one thing and that then sets his mind going, cant continue etc.
I said to him well I will just stop coming onto you then as I don't really know what to do. He was like no I don't want that, so what's the answer then? I am just so bloody frustrated as I am sure this is another month out. Ill be doing another OPK this AM but sure I felt a bit of O pain this am and there is no blood way he will dtd again today or tomorrow not after last night.
I wonder if its quite a common thing in men. Like he said last night, he has to be fully in the mood as if I am not 100% feeling it I can just lie there in a way. Very true I suppose but I just don't know how to help him as I can see if it continues it will massively affect out relationship, emotionally and physically x

I hope you get answers one way or another today with AF x


----------



## Rachael1981

I honestly don't know what to say in the situation. Do you think it might be worth going to see a doctor?


----------



## Bumblebee24

God no but I think he would hate that. I think only time will let if it continues. I think its really not helped by he's previous habits before we began trying. He never really came inside me always pulled out despite me being on the pill etc so I think it a habit he's got into really. Massive self control but now its coming to bite us grrr x

So my opk showed a line but not quite as dark as yesterday. Also a little more ewcm today.

Thanks for your support hun x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm always here for you.

It could well be a habit that he needs to break. Hopefully he will be able to


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thank chic xx

I am not going to try again this month unless he wants to come onto me, so onto next month :-/ x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sending you baby dust :dust:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thank you Hun and you too
xx:dust:xx

Dare I ask has she arrived :af:


----------



## Rachael1981

Nope, no sign of her. Had a tiny bit of spotting this morning but nothing since. If she doesn't arrive over night I'll test in the morning:shrug:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Please update me won't you I have everything crossed for you xx
Here's my test bottom one is this mornings what you think x


----------



## Rachael1981

So bottom this morning and top this evening? If that is the case I would say the surge is done and Ov is imminent if it hasn't already happened after yesterday's OPK. Of you DTD Monday you would have a chance though


----------



## Bumblebee24

No bottom is this AM second bottom yesterday AM the top to Tues pm & AM.
God I wish we where able to dtd tonight grrrr


----------



## Rachael1981

Bottom looks positive then as the lines are equal darkness.

I've downloaded the femometer app for opks this cycle. It takes the guess work out of them


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah that's what I guessed. Haven't managed to dtd but really didn't think it would happen to be fair.

Have you tested or af arrived x


----------



## Rachael1981

I haven't tested as my temp dropped again this morning. If AF doesn't arrive today I will test tomorrow. I'm sure she will appear today though. She either appears overnight or mid morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh no :( on to the next cycle it is sweet big hug XXX
I got a smile on the clear blue monitor just now. My opk isn't quite dry but I so hope hubby gives in tonight or later today xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck BB :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Anyone know roughly when O will happen after seeing the smiley xx


----------



## Rachael1981

It's 12-48 hours. Hopefully you can BD tonight!


----------



## Bumblebee24

How are you this morning Rach xx


----------



## Rachael1981

AF has finally arrived. How are you?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the next cycle <3


----------



## Bumblebee24

Grrr took her time didn't she, here's to next cycle Hun.
Am ok thanks, hubby wasn't in work yesterday as his van was in the garage. So we all went for a long walk round a large reservoir took us just over 2 hours with picnic half way round. Very enjoyable got home DD watched her iPad & me & hubby well DTD ekk. Am feeling ok but not overly hopeful. Think you could count me as in the ttw now as really don't think I'll get anymore in today/tomorrow xx FX it will be enough


----------



## Rachael1981

I would say you're in the TWW. Good luck!


----------



## Luxoire

eeekkkk @Bumblebee24 you are in the 2WW good luck hun. This is my last 'tracking' cycle and we start TTC from next month as would like a July/August baby!

I hope it sticks for you hux


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the TWW!


----------



## Bumblebee24

I sure am Lux, been experiencing alot of back ache & AF cramping this afternoon but far too early so I am hoping it a good sign. Only time will tell xx

How are you Rach, see you'll be testing in September if AF doesn't arrive. I've put myself down for Fri 13th in the hope it will bring me luck lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I will be testing end of the month or early October. Depends when I ov. Not using maca this cycle, Will temp to confirm ov and I might do opks, but I might not. We shall see.

Good for the 13th


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks Hun, I can't help but have a quite a positive feeling this month. Riding the TTC wave ay even if it's not to be this month I am enjoying feeling position for once but I hope hoping my premonition is true xx roll on this time next week

Where you up to in your cycle Hun x


----------



## Luxoire

@Bumblebee24 I am CD9 today my fertile window starts Monday - I will be doing opks to track ovulation then...we are not really TTC until Oct / Nov ovulation so if I can track as much info as possible this month, it should make TTC easier i pray.

how many dpo are you now? when can you test? I love though that you are feeling positive x


----------



## Bumblebee24

I am currently 6-7dpo I want to hold of testing until Friday 13th. AF due between Wednesday-friday. I've heard that opk can pick up pregnancy hormones so just decided to use one a minute ago. Bear in mind I never get a hint of a line on them till o is almost on top of me I am clinging to it being a positive thing & increased my hopes even more now. I mean I haven't anything to go by results wise from previous month ls but hey if it makes this tww less stressful I'll take that.

Good luck Lux xx


----------



## Luxoire

ohhh @Bumblebee24 that is exciting! I can see a line...very faint but it is there. Girl if you can hold off until Friday 13th then go for it - hahaha i'd probably be getting antsy by then. I hear you can detect it in early morning urine if you dont drink in the night from as early as 9/10dpo bye using the first/early response tests, they are price though! eekkk i am excitited for you xxxxxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm CD7 at present. Bored if waiting for Ov.

It's good that you are feeling positive this month. I wouldn't hold the OPK to anything though as there is nearly always LH in your body and I've had lines that looked good even after they've gone stark white then AF appears x


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah thanks Rach, like I said I haven't really anything to go by from previous tests. Just a waiting game I suppose xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm not trying to be negative, I'm just trying to be realistic. There's nothing worse than getting your hopes up to have them dashed. On the other hand it could be a good sign for you as everyone is different


----------



## Bumblebee24

No I have understand, I'll keep positive until otherwise. Felt abit too negative about it all recently even when I got my last BFP it didn't feel real or like it was ever going to result in a baby & I was right this time I just have that feeling & I bloody do hope it's true x


----------



## Rachael1981

I hope the positive feeling is a good sign for you :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Slight change of tune for me now. My boobs aren't really too different and not particularly sore where they had been so my taught is that AF will soon be upon me. Only good thing that my next fertile window is during the whole time are away on holiday. I won't be testing for O whilst I am away but will test just before to give me a rough idea I haven't missed it or that it's building up xx
Hope your all ok, my heating went on last night grr


----------



## Rachael1981

Hopefully whilst you're on holiday and relaxed it will happen!

I'm considering putting the heating on, but not actually done it just yet!


----------



## Bumblebee24

so main symptoms today are extreme tiredness, sore boobs and back ache. All signs AF is just round the corner. I have messaged a Chinese herbalist this morning after I started listening to a very interesting pod cast by a Adrienne Wei x

how you Rach x


----------



## Luxoire

@Bumblebee24 its not over until the witch arrives....how many days dpo are you? have you done a pregnancy test? you are soo patient i would be testing first chance i get hahahaha... yeah leaving the sress behind and enjoying yoru holiday sounds like a good plan for it to happen naturally - we are officially TTC next month too so just seeing this month out im-patiently ahahah


----------



## Bumblebee24

I am about 11dpo, no test done yet. I am getting anxious now though and have been looking at next day delivery for first response test x


----------



## Rachael1981

What is annoying is so many signs of pregnancy are also signs of AF being on her way. Fingers crossed you get a sticky BFP.

I'm okay. Got EWCM today so going to dtd tonight. Trying not to do OPKs but I have loads so might do one since I have fertile CM. Currently CD11


----------



## Bumblebee24

I am so trying to resist re-ordering OPK I have a couple left about 7 and 5 Clearblue digi. As hubby doesn’t know I use them I just can’t take them away with me with risk of him finding them. If we don’t catch from O that’s just happened or September cycle, I think I’ll buy some more IC.

FX you catch that eggy honey you any plans for dtd every other day, every day whilst ewcm visible or going with the flow. Do you BBT x


----------



## Rachael1981

I do BBT. Going to dtd every other day. Was meant to start last night but OH fell asleep


----------



## Bumblebee24

I only bbt once and that was the month I conceived my DD I didn't really know what I was doing. When you do your BBT does it only tell you after you've O-ed or are there patterns in your temp that indicate your about to o? X


----------



## Rachael1981

It really only tells you after you've o'd as progesterone makes your temp rise after ov. I've attached one of my charts from when I was TTC DD which shows what I mean.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Yeah I was just looking back at my chart. Don't know if I'll bbt to be honest as I don't want hubby feeling anymore pressure. He'd know about this as you've got to take it before you step foot out of bed xx


----------



## Rachael1981

Luckily my OH gets up before I do so he doesn't know I do it. I do OPKs to see when I'm going to Ov, and then use BBT to confirm I have.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Good plan I'd like to do that I think x
Am think of testing. Should I hmmmm xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh gosh here we go again, what do you think xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I see something! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you


----------



## Bumblebee24

Took another test this morning no real progress at all. Looks like another miscarriage is on the cards or chemical. Tell you I must have done something wrong for someone to want to punish me like this. All I want is another health child and a sibling for my DD xx
Top one's yesterday s


----------



## Aphy

Don't want to give you false hope but hcg can take up to 48 hours or a little longer to double so you are more likely to see progression every 2nd day. Old tests are also often darker because they have had more time to dry so the colour is more established. When was AF due? Also, do they do blood draws by you? That would also help to see if hcg is doubling as it should


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks Hun, no they don't do bloods as a rule. My AF was/is due Wednesday-friday x


----------



## Rachael1981

Can take 48 hours for hcg to double. I would test again in the morning and see if there's any progression x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Keep testing and good luck :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks got sent home from work this afternoon as I was so emotional. Couldn't stop crying. Am going to try book the docs tomorrow x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

I see it!!!! I wouldn’t worry about progression yet on my last pregnancy they took forever to darken


----------



## Bumblebee24

@3boys I so bloody hope so my DD pregnancy test progressed perfectly. I still have hope to be honest but waves of hope then waves of thinking the worst xx


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well I think that's 3 strikes for me. This mornings test came back bairly visible. So that's a MMC, miscarriage and now chemical. Think am going to go to the doctor's x


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

It's ok, thanks though. Just so flustering, am in mixed minds if to go to the docs for advice on recurrent losses or ride it out & hope it's 3rd time lucky when ever that will be.
If am honest it might not have meant to be from the interfering I did such as the moon cup. If I've forcibly got an egg fertilised that either was good quality or the sperm not good then maybe this is the result. Kinda thinking I should try to let nature take over including it will happen when it happens & not test for o any more. Maybe even delete my period app(s) xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Thanks @Bevziibubble xx


----------



## Luxoire

@Bumblebee24 aww hun, i am just catching up on msgs - so sorry - sending you hugs, Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Rachael1981

How are you?


----------

